# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  راه اندازي وب سرويس ها بر روي IIS - تنظيمات IIS ​براي اجراي وب سرويس ها

## kienshien

سلام به همه دوستان عزيز و گراميه برنامه نويس و ...
دوستان ، من بعد از نوشتن وب سرويس ، مشكل داشتم با تنظيم وب سرويسها درون IIS ​يك شبكه محلي و يا اينترنت ( دورن يك سرور كه بايد از اينترنت بهش دسترسي داشت ) ، طي خواندن و آزمايش كردن مطالب زبان اصلي اون ور آبي ، بعد از چند روز ، و خراب كردن يك سري دم و دستگاه تونستم به هدفم برسم ، چون مطلب خوب و مفيد فارسي در اين باره نديديم ( من و دوستم ) گفتيم كه در اينترنت منتشرش كنيم تا دوستان به مشكلات ما بر نخورند و بتوانند وب سرويسهايي كه مي نويسند درون IIS ​را اندازي كنند و از اون ها در شبكه هاي محلي ويا اينترنت استفاده كنند ، گامي براي علم برنامه نويسي برداشتيم و يك مقاله در فرمت pdf​ آماده كرديم ، اميدوارم  مشكلاتتون رو حل كنه ، ولي خواهشي كه دارم ، بدون ذكر نام تهيه كنندگان جايي مطالبش رو كپي برداري نكنيد.

اگر مشكلي چيزي بود ، اينجا بگيد تا از مراحل كار يك سري فيلم بگذارم.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## HosseinSDN

film ha ro ham bezarid khob mamnon  :بوس:

----------

